# My carpet python, Irwin.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I was looking through the sd card I had in my Nikon D50 and found some decent shots I took way back when of my irian jaya carpet python, Irwin. (Yes, he's named after the late and great Steve Irwin.)

Did some cropping and such and came up with a few good pics and thought I would share them...

I really like how this one looks:








This one is pretty neat:








A different cropping of the one above:








Thanks for looking!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cool pics! I like that cropped pic of his head!!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

looks great .. i almost bought one today


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

dark FrOsT said:


> looks great .. i almost bought one today


You so should have.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Mettle said:


> looks great .. i almost bought one today


You so should have.:nod:
[/quote]

Yes, I agree ... you should have!


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

that third pic is the last thing you will see! lol

looks like a horr movie when the guy looks at say the monster in the face and boom he's gone!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ahaha. I posted the same pic to my Facebook and got a similar comment. "This will haunt me in my dreams." Lots of people think it's that final shot before you get eaten. Lol.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

very nice snake!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

very nice br0......nice pics too


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Not bad, dude! not bad at all!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Snapped another pic tonight that I really like!

Here ya go:









Thanks again for all the comments folks!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

I got a new wall paper







Awesome pics man.


----------



## Socat731 (Mar 27, 2007)

Just Wondering, what model camera and brand are you using because those are some rly nice pics???


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

These pics were all taken with my Nikon D50 - which actually isn't even on the market anymore. You'd be looking at the Nikon D40 or D40X most likely to get something in the same range.

It's not always the camera though. I take my pics now on manual and adjust all my settings. I usually also under expose my shots because I know I can fix that very easily in photoshop. If it's over exposed and stuff is white washed out there's no way to get that image information out. It's all about technique and developing a certain comfort level and knowledge of your camera. A class in photography also helps - I've taken a beginner's course and hope to do more having to do with Photoshop, lighting, etc.


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

nice pics!!! how big is it??


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Not sure on the length - never measured him!


----------

